# Salutations from the Rainy Kingdom of Seattle



## Skotein (May 24, 2010)

Hey there, VI Control! :D My name is Braxton, and I'm a nineteen-year-old composer/arranger from Seattle, WA. I've been playing the piano off and on for about three years now and just recently began my venture into orchestration.

I run a little project called Pokémon Reorchestrated, inspired by fellow forum-goer FireGS's/Sam's music project Zelda Reorchestrated. I look up to Sam a lot for helping me decide which sample libraries I should buy, how to solve hardware and software issues, and for just being a big influence on me in general. :oops: 

I joined VI Control after Frederick added me as a friend on Facebook, so I have to thank him for creating this place. I'm hoping to learn as much as I can about engineering and sample techniques here so that I'll be able to contribute to meaningful discussions on the forum in the future.


----------



## lux (May 24, 2010)

Welcome here Braxton

Luca


----------



## stonzthro (May 24, 2010)

Welcome!
This is a really great group of people - very helpful!


----------

